
Tesla: No algorithm prevents sudden acceleration into fixed objects - pavornyoh
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/tesla-says-there-is-no-legal-duty-to-design-a-failsafe-car/
======
jcwayne
This is why we can't have nice things.

Should Tesla add such an algorithm: yes (if it doesn't comprise safety in
other ways)

Should they be held liable for not having done so, yet: no

